# Parken in Toblach



## Alperer (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wo in Toblach kann man sein Auto eine Woche lang kostenlos parken?

Zu einsam sollte der Abstellplatz halt auch nicht sein, Autole fürcht sich sonst ...


Vielen Dank.
Alperer


----------



## _bergpeter_ (14. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal in toblach eine 1wöchige transalp begonnen, die nacht davor haben wir im http://www.apparthotel-germania.com/ zugebracht, eine sehr bikerfreundliche bude, dort konnten wir die bike mit aufs zimmer nehmen damit sie sich nicht in fremde kleinbusse verirren des nachts, und außerdem konnten wir die autos am hotelparkplatz kostenlos 1 woche stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

